# HGVC Club Regency of Marco help.



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a Club Regency of Marco on hold and wanted to know if anyone has stayed or knows where unit E101 is located.
Does it have a nice view?  

Thanks.


----------



## BevL (Sep 17, 2013)

According to teh reviews, the E building faces the Gulf.  Can't be more help than that, sorry.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

BevL said:


> According to teh reviews, the E building faces the Gulf.  Can't be more help than that, sorry.



Oh well duh. 
Didn't think to check the reviews.

Thanks.  That's good news.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 17, 2013)

I know it well.  There are 3 buildings - C, D, and E.  E is a three story building, with covered parking on the first floor, and 2 BR units on 2 nd 3.  #100 units on the second floor, #200 units on the third floor. No elevators!  E directly faces the gulf.  All units in E have a gulf view, but the third floor has a slightly better view than the second floor.  Buildings C and D are in an "L" shape and face the pool, and have no gulf view.   I think there are only around 40 units, so it is small.  No bar or restaurant on the property, and not much in the way of activities.  But there are several shops, restaurants, and a movie theater within walking distance, and there are a variety of rentals on the beach.  It's a nice place, but no mega-resort.  The best thing is it's right on a beautiful beach.  Oh, and E101 is an end unit, so you have an extra window in the dining area that gives you a more panoramic view towards the south end of the beach, and the easiest parking spot in the whole place.  I hope I don't sound biased, I've owned E201 for 25 years!  It's a fixed unit week, and I picked just that unit because of what I just described.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I know it well.  There are 3 buildings - C, D, and E.  E is a three story building, with covered parking on the first floor, and 2 BR units on 2 nd 3.  #100 units on the second floor, #200 units on the third floor. No elevators!  E directly faces the gulf.  All units in E have a gulf view, but the third floor has a slightly better view than the second floor.  Buildings C and D are in an "L" shape and face the pool, and have no gulf view.   I think there are only around 40 units, so it is small.  No bar or restaurant on the property, and not much in the way of activities.  But there are several shops, restaurants, and a movie theater within walking distance, and there are a variety of rentals on the beach.  It's a nice place, but no mega-resort.  The best thing is it's right on a beautiful beach.  Oh, and E101 is an end unit, so you have an extra window in the dining area that gives you a more panoramic view towards the south end of the beach, and the easiest parking spot in the whole place.  I hope I don't sound biased, I've owned E201 for 25 years!  It's a fixed unit week, and I picked just that unit because of what I just described.



Awesome!  
Just what I was hoping to hear.
I just confirmed it.  
And your description makes me even happier.  
Sounds like my kind of place too.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 17, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Awesome!
> Just what I was hoping to hear.
> I just confirmed it.
> And your description makes me even happier.
> Sounds like my kind of place too.



Well, if you can be happy without being in a big fancy modern resort, then I'm glad you confirmed it.  We liked Marco so much we moved here 10 years ago.  I still go to Club Regency during our fixed week every year because we became such good friends with so many of the owners.  They never trade, just keep coming back year after year.  Since all the weeks are fixed, you see the same people every year.  You may think the people are a bit cliquish,  but now you know why it seems that way.  They know each other for many years.  We usually trade our week for a HGVC unit near Disney.  We traded into Saratoga Springs this year for the Food and Wine Festival.  Haven't been in our unit in 10 years!   If you're interested in a boat ride around the islands, let me know.  I think you and my wife would have fun talking Disney stuff.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> Well, if you can be happy without being in a big fancy modern resort, then I'm glad you confirmed it.  We liked Marco so much we moved here 10 years ago.  I still go to Club Regency during our fixed week every year because we became such good friends with so many of the owners.  They never trade, just keep coming back year after year.  Since all the weeks are fixed, you see the same people every year.  You may think the people are a bit cliquish,  but now you know why it seems that way.  They know each other for many years.  We usually trade our week for a HGVC unit near Disney.  We traded into Saratoga Springs this year for the Food and Wine Festival.  Haven't been in our unit in 10 years!   If you're interested in a boat ride around the islands, let me know.  I think you and my wife would have fun talking Disney stuff.



Thanks.  I may just take you up on that.
This is actually a 2015 week.
I just saw it sitting there and figured what the heck.

I love Marco.  Usually go to Charter Club.

I especially love it when the resort is small and intimate.
My favorite beach place is Enchanted Isle so if you are familiar with that place then you will know that this will seem like the Ritz to me.  :rofl:

I'm more about the view and the beach than I am about the resort.
I like an occasional visit to a nice resort too but walking half a block to the beach just really isn't my idea of an ideal beach vacation.
I'd much rather open the sliders and see nothing but the beach.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's some links with photos and a video tour.

Owners site - http://clubregency.hgvc.com/Gallery.aspx
HGVC site - http://floridagrandvacations.com/clubregency/stay.php


----------



## chriskre (Sep 17, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> Here's some links with photos and a video tour.
> 
> Owners site - http://clubregency.hgvc.com/Gallery.aspx
> HGVC site - http://floridagrandvacations.com/clubregency/stay.php



Thanks.  Looks nice.


----------



## BevL (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you mind sharing what week in 2015 or approximate season?  Seeing anything on Marco Island (other than the non Gulf front resorts and what's the point of that) is pretty unusual, or has been for me, for quite a while.

Thanks.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

BevL said:


> Do you mind sharing what week in 2015 or approximate season?  Seeing anything on Marco Island (other than the non Gulf front resorts and what's the point of that) is pretty unusual, or has been for me, for quite a while.
> 
> Thanks.




Your Exchange Details
Club Regency of Marco Island (#2023)
Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms	Check-in Date: 06/06/2015
Max Occ / Privacy: 6/6	Kitchen: Full
Confirmation Date:  09/17/2013
Trading Power Used	 :  18


----------



## BevL (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you muchly.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Your Exchange Details
> Club Regency of Marco Island (#2023)
> Unit Type: 2 Bedrooms	Check-in Date: 06/06/2015
> Max Occ / Privacy: 6/6	Kitchen: Full
> ...



I've seen quite a few last minute stuff for end of August and September but it seems that if you want to plan ahead you have to do it more than a year ahead since the pickings are really really slim.  

I've got my HGVC points as a back up plan but this comes out way cheaper and then I can use my points for last minute stuff in the club and get a few short stays out of it.


----------



## BevL (Sep 19, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I've seen quite a few last minute stuff for end of August and September but it seems that if you want to plan ahead you have to do it more than a year ahead since the pickings are really really slim.
> 
> I've got my HGVC points as a back up plan but this comes out way cheaper and then I can use my points for last minute stuff in the club and get a few short stays out of it.



We love Marco Island but last minute stuff doesn't work for us if we wanted to stay on OUR side of the continent, let alone flights and stuff.  Hubby's dialysis means planning at least six weeks to two months ahead.

As well, our weather here is still pretty good.  I was curious if it was maybe an April (not likely) or possibly May week.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

BevL said:


> We love Marco Island but last minute stuff doesn't work for us if we wanted to stay on OUR side of the continent, let alone flights and stuff.  Hubby's dialysis means planning at least six weeks to two months ahead.
> 
> As well, our weather here is still pretty good.  I was curious if it was maybe an April (not likely) or possibly May week.



May is off season at the beach here but June is approaching peak season for us Floridians who go to the beach with kids.   May also rains terribly many years here in Florida.  

I don't have kids but I don't like cold water either, so I wait until June to start hitting the beach, then I hit it hard til Labor Day and I'm out again.

This year I got 6 weeks of exchanges into different beaches plus my fixed weeks.   It was a great year for the beach.  It was unseasonably cool and breezy this year which was great.  And best part was no hurricanes.   :whoopie:


----------

